# Visit to vet is in the future



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

This weekend I noticed that my cat has been sneezing alot, and today I noticed one of his eyes is watery. So tomorrow morning I will be calling the vet to make an appointment. Hoping that they can fit me in tomorrow morning, since I have to work in the afternoon. Thinking that it is probably just a cold, but the poor guy I know is not feeling well, he has been snuggling up to me even more than usual, which means pretty much when ever I am home. Luckily I still had some canned cat food in the house, which he ate some of that. Will have to wait another week or so to get the 20 gallon tank that I was planning on getting this weekend. I see in my future the fun of trying to get this old guy to take medicine for the next week, something that he does not like to do and we usually end up with a bit of a mess.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww........ poor kitty. Sounds like just a cold or allergy situation. 

On the plus side, you have lots more snuggles


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

Thinking cold, although not sure how he got it since he is strictly an indoor cat, I have no other animals that come in and out of the apartment. Also the windows have been closed over the last couple of weeks and the air has been on because of the heat wave that has been going on here. All I can think is something carried in on me, that or allergies. Poor thing is so sad looking when he is not feeling good.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

*Update*

Well we went to see the vet this morning, was shocked at how much the office visit is now :shock: They confirmed what I was thinking which is that he probably has an upper respiratory infection going on. Got some antibiotics just for good measure, the vet thought that it would probably clear up on its own. But at having to pay an additonal cost for them to follow up if it did not to prescribe the antibiotic I decided that we would go ahead and get the antibiotic now. So hopefully he will be feeling better soon and acting like his old self.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

As soon as I read sneezing I thought URI. My gfs cat had the same problem, her bill came out to like 1800 from all the tests they ran and the long stay at the vetsbut shes a tiny cat and it probably just hit her bad. Its spread by bodily fluids, and not just touching other other cats but peoples hands or furniture or anything.

I think its a reoccuring thing but you can just have meds ready for any signs of it returning. (didnt see how old the thread was till after I started typing


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> As soon as I read sneezing I thought URI. My gfs cat had the same problem, her bill came out to like 1800 from all the tests they ran
> 
> :shock: :shock: That's crazy money. I hope the kitty is ok now.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya shes doing good shes got too many other animals there to have time to be sick.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh funny that I came by this, as my gf currently has a upper respiratory infection


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

That is alot of money to spend on a uri. Luckily things seemed to clear up with my old boy, still an occassional sneeze, but I do think that he has allergies and he likes to nose around in stuff so nothing to worry about. Had a cat a few years back that had gotten really sick, he was unable to keep any food down. The vets took x-rays, did an exploratory and couldn't find anything. They put in a feeding tube and several times a day we had to feed him by the feeding tube. After a couple of weeks he coughed up a fur ball and started eating on his own again with out a problem. There is a lot we will do to make our pets feel better when they are sick.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

That furball coughing is awful, the first time my cat did it I thought he was choking so I got up to go like help him or something and he just walked away. Still has yet to actually cough one up.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

It is an aweful sound to hear. The worst is when you find it unexpectedly


----------

